# Cattle panels for hog trap?



## Grey Man (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey guys,

Going to build a corral style hog trap. Most of the instructions I see call for goat panels for the fencing. Well, cattle panels are about a third the price. Goat panels are about $60 and cow panels are $20. Plan is to buy three, so that's $120 difference.

Think I can get away with cattle panels?


----------



## coonhunter (Feb 7, 2014)

I think so and wrap dog pen wire around to bottom to keep the little ones in.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 7, 2014)

wrap I hog wire


----------



## Grey Man (Feb 8, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> wrap I hog wire



I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 8, 2014)

Grey Man said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean.



Ha sorry wrap the lower part in hog wire. I did before, and used old chain link fence.


----------



## Bama Stan (Feb 8, 2014)

That's all I've ever used. Works good. Had one big boar break a weld and get his head hung in the panel. Other than that no problems. But I made mine with 5 panels. 4 sides and 1 for the ends. Full length of the panels.


----------



## Grey Man (Feb 9, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> Ha sorry wrap the lower part in hog wire. I did before, and used old chain link fence.



Oh gotcha, thanks!


----------



## idsman75 (Feb 10, 2014)

Make sure you secure the panels very solidly to the stakes or fenceposts you plan to use.  I used fenceposts and staples and had no issues in the past.  Then  I went to wire and stakes and they were getting their noses under the fence, lifting it up, and breaking the wire with force.  I wrapped and tied that wire off really well.


----------



## Grey Man (Feb 11, 2014)

idsman75 said:


> Make sure you secure the panels very solidly to the stakes or fenceposts you plan to use.  I used fenceposts and staples and had no issues in the past.  Then  I went to wire and stakes and they were getting their noses under the fence, lifting it up, and breaking the wire with force.  I wrapped and tied that wire off really well.



What gauge wire?

And what do you mean by staples? Using t posts and was planning to attach em with rebar ties.


----------



## idsman75 (Feb 13, 2014)

Fence staples using Wood fenceposts.  I was just saying what I used.  I've had less luck with t-posts.  They seem to give too quickly no matter how deep I bury them.  I've had one escape.


----------



## Grey Man (Feb 16, 2014)

idsman75 said:


> Fence staples using Wood fenceposts.  I was just saying what I used.  I've had less luck with t-posts.  They seem to give too quickly no matter how deep I bury them.  I've had one escape.



Oh, that's not good. Well we are committed, hopefully ours will hold up.


----------

